
KeyBase - filsmick
https://keybase.io/
======
4e1a
Keybase is awesome! I have a few invites left to give away. It's in Alpha
stages but should go Beta soon.

~~~
filsmick
You have invites? I'd love one, KeyBase seems awesome but I couldn't find an
invite. If you don't mind, could you send me one by email at
yohaiberreby@gmail.com? Thanks :)

